# Relocating to UAE with UK Simple police caution



## cheekyz (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi all, thanks to a very vindictive ex-partner, I have been recently given a simple caution by UK Police - all for two-way contact (where he in fact lied about dates, did not disclosed all the facts and police, whilst very nice did not explain things very well either so I have accepted it as I was scared). 

Now I have been thinking about relocating to Dubai for a while and have been told that with my CV and experience (real Estate) I won't have problem finding a job. Does anyone know if I will have any problem getting residency visa etc?
Thank you.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It will not be an issue.


----------



## cheekyz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks. Are you sure? Sorry - just being stressed over it on top of all the other things he's put me through and struggling to find information doesn't help.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The caution won't be an issue - but I would not recommend staying in the same line of work - as you would be entering a very different work environment to what you are used to in the UK.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cheekyz (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Steve, much appreciated. I am on the admin/operational side of things rather than actual real estate dealings. 
Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

cheekyz said:


> I am on the admin/operational side of things rather than actual real estate dealings.


Difficult as that may be, thats even worse here. I'm not even sure it exists as a job.


----------



## cheekyz (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll just have to go off what I've been already offered but thank you either way. My main concern was the simple caution rather than the job.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

No i don't think so you would have any issue regarding your residency, as per your job, real estate is a booming industry in UAE and i hope you will get a good call. Best of Luck


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

mkhalid123 said:


> No i don't think so you would have any issue regarding your residency, as per your job, *real estate is a booming industry in UAE* and i hope you will get a good call. Best of Luck


I'm sorry? What planet are you living on?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I'm sorry? What planet are you living on?


Hehe, nice one Rascal, I wanted to reply something similar when I read that - but i haven't quite built up my levels of wit/sarcasm/humor/years under my belt to confidently retort............. 

But, yeah - i'll have whatever he is smoking!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You know there's a problem when there are more registered real estate agents than there are in sales volume ..... one agents per rental property doesn't sound like much of a booming market.


----------

